# Round 1 Clomid 50mg no ov. Should dose be upped?



## CupcakeQueen (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi

I am 28 years old with PCOS.  I have recently finished my 1st round of Clomid 50mg.  I was not offered any scans but did have day 21 blood test which showed my progesterone level to be 2.  The doc said I didn't ovulate but to stay on 50mg for my 2nd round.  Is it possible for me to ovulate at 50mg if I didn't the 1st round at this dose or should the doc have upped it to 100mg?  

Many thanks


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Cupcake (love your profile name!!!) 

Welcome to FF!

While it's a pity you weren't offered a scan for your first cycle to see how / whether you responded, you're not alone. There are many other ladies on FF who also just had bloods done and no scans.

Assuming you've got AF already, how many days was your first cycle on Clomid?

Do you know for sure you ovulated on CD14?

If you OVd later than that, a blood test on CD21 wouldn't necessarily be accurate. The progesterone level is best tested seven days past ovulation. Additionally, Clomid can shorten or lengthen your typical cycle length, and OV day may change month to month.

If you did OV on CD14 then I understand your logic in expecting an increased dose for the next cycle, however Clomid is a powerful medication and it seems most cons are cautious with the way it's administered.

Also, Clomid can stay in your system for 4-6 weeks so you may respond better next month.

Hope this helps! I'm only mid-way through my second month (50mg) but the ladies on the Crazy Clomid Chatter pt2 thread have loads more experience and could help with any other Qs you might have.


----------



## CupcakeQueen (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi kd74

Glad you like the name  

Thanks for the reply- it's reassuring to know i'm not the only one not offered a scan.

I'm now on day 43 of my cycle and no sign of af so looks like definately didn't work 1st time round 

I've got northisterone and will prob start taking it tomorrow to give me bleed so can start round 2.  

v helpful re ovulation dates- didn't realise how much date of ovulation could vary!

Good luck with round 2! x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Cupcake

I did not ovulate with clomid until they started giving me a trigger jab of HCG. They only found out I needed it by scanning. My follicles were developing but never rupturing to release the egg. Thats what the HCG does. Just a thought. Is there any way you can get a scan as it would probably give you more answers. It may be worth getting a private follicle tracking scan if you cant get it on NHS.

SS


----------



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

HIya CupCake,

I am also just about to start my first round of Clomid and havent been offered any scans, just blood tests on  cd21. Im thinking this is ok for first time then see how it goes with bloods etc then perhaps will be offered scans the next round. I know for damn sure that i'll be demanding scans after first round! I think u just need to ask your consultant about it and see what they say. 

Everyone on the site is different and has different circumstances but i think in general we should definately be having scans on our second rounds if it hasnt work the first.

Good luck  

keeley x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Am on on blood tests at the moment, been given 3 rounds of clomid (50mg)

Am tempted if I don't O this cycle to pay for a private tracking scan,


----------



## CupcakeQueen (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all

Shooting Star- thanks for the reply and congratulations on your little one.  I will definately be calling the hospital tomorrow to see if I can get a scan and if not, will definately look at the possibility of private scan.

Keely and Vicky- good luck to you both on your 1st/3rd cycles- we should DEFINATELY be pushing for follicle scans!  Hopefully we will have success stories soon x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Cupcake - Thank you. I am glad you are going to investigate the scans further. I think they are extremely useful and give you a good picture of wats happening across your cycle. 

SS


----------

